# NBA League Pass w/TS4K (or Roku Ultra)



## catperson (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi. Is anyone using a TS4K to access their NBA League Pass subscription? (Experience with a Roku Ultra would also be welcome, if you watch LP with one.)

We currently use AirPlay to stream games from an iPhone 11 Pro Max to the TV but the connection drops frequently. Hoping there is a better way.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

kathy


----------

